# Couldn't wait to show you all my new toy!



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Today I bought a brand new Atlas gold series DCC & sound CSX EMD dash 8. I realize that it has qsi sound but am ok with this fact as for the price it was a good deal and just about the only sound locomotive up for auction. So tell me what do you think of my new toy?

Link to my new toy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rains&rt=nc&si=wTulEpqBlyjRwwNhGdOcloUx4xc%3D

Link to the factory's specs on it

http://www.atlasrr.com/holoco/hodash840cw2.htm


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The Ebay link, does not work anymore 
So how much was it and when do we get to see a live video feed of it in action? 
I kind of have a soft spot for Atlas, myself. Congrats, I know I would be excited waiting on the box to arrive.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Handsome engine, there! Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

the engine was 188.05 with 12 dollars shipping so about 100 below the retail price of it. I will get a video up of it this weekend or next depending on when it arrives.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

congrads. i have 2 of these (silver series BNSF and gold NS non-W)
they have gorgeous detail but IMHO could run better for the price. still not bad at all



gc53dfgc said:


> ... I realize that it has qsi sound but am ok with this fact
> ...


what do you mean "ok"??! this is top of the line audio system.
you have all the reasons to be happy


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tankist said:


> congrads. i have 2 of these (silver series BNSF and gold NS non-W)
> they have gorgeous detail but IMHO could run better for the price. still not bad at all
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Soundtraxx Tsunamis was the best sound on the market and QSI had the best morot control? Am I mistaken on this? Either way I am very happy to add a sound loco to my ever growing fleet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> the engine was 188.05 with 12 dollars shipping so about 100 below the retail price of it. I will get a video up of it this weekend or next depending on when it arrives.


Are you going to use that in your next unstoppable video?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> Are you going to use that in your next unstoppable video?


I might was hopeing to use my dash 9 but the rear axle broke putting it out of commision. Almost done with adding sound to the SD40-2 also so I might redo it with the two sound locos my dash8 the two gp 38's and maybe slide the dash 9 in somewhere aswell. But I am currently working on another video right now. This one will be a series.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

soundtrax and qsi are pretty much on par. difference is minimal. 
subjectivley tsunami winson sound quality, QSI on functionality and effects, but again, they are very close


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

hey all sorry I haven't gotten a video up yet. Turns out I have no dvds for the video recoder so I will have to wait till this wednesday of friday to get the video uploaded.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey all couldn't wait to show you all my new toy again...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...wwNhGdOcloUx4xc%3D&viewitem=&autorefresh=true
From the ebay listing.


http://www.atlasrr.com/HOLoco/homp15.htm
Atlas webpage for all the MP15DC's

http://www.atlasrr.com/Images/HOLocomotives/mp15/9907.jpg
The engine I bought off ebay.

So here I am again with another Atlas Gold train with QSI sound on its way and I am very happy with the QSI sound system. I got the other one listed further above last week and tweaked the sound cv's and the momentum cv's and am very happy with it indeed.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well all,

i finally got the vdeo footage recorded and editted and uploaded. I am sorry it took so long, way to long for me to get a video done. I will try to get them done quicker after I say I will make them.

Here's the links since i had to do a two part series. The pt.2 is more of a bonus then anything but still good. Rate,Comment, and please subscribe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0TcPQmxsQw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8sUzAHLwtY


----------

